# Searching for Signal 771 on some channels



## DrewM (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been running one HR21 with an SWM (coming from a new Slimline dish on a non-penetrating mount) since March. A couple months back, I started getting a "Searching for Signal" error on ESPN (206). Since I was able to receive ESPN on another channel, it wasn't a big enough deal to call DTV.

This morning, however, I got the same error on the new Fox News HD feed. Checking around, it has spread to a few other channels (HDNet, ABC Family, to name two). DTV can't get here until Monday, so I thought I'd ask here.... 

Is this more likely a dish alignment issue (due to the mount) or an SWM issue?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Check your signal strengths on 99c and 103c. If they are weak, it's probably alignment. If not, then maybe a reset is in orderer, including the PI on the SWM.


----------



## definer (Oct 17, 2008)

Drew,

I had the same problem and it was corrected with the installation of a new LNB.

Ken


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength".

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[Several HD channels are beamed from 110ºW]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[A few HD channels, local SD channels, and Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (6 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[New national HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # NA NA NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(c)) [or 103º(b)]
[Most national HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 # NA NA NA NA # NA NA


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

We had the same problem that started about a month ago. Receiving Intermittent dropouts and 771 errors on the LILs (99/103). The transponders were alternately 0's .. This was all professionally installed over a year ago. We went up on the roof and played with it a bit, and it actually came back for a day. Then it finally started just going out altogther for like 8 hours at a time. very frustrating. Called DTV and scheduled an $80 service call - to fix THEIR hardware mind you!! Tech guy replaced all 3 LNBs and everything is back to norma .. for now... Guess these LNBs just aren't built to last for the MPEG4s.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cody21 said:


> Tech guy replaced all 3 LNBs and everything is back to norma .. for now... Guess these LNBs just aren't built to last for the MPEG4s.


"I think" this may have just "masked" that the cables at the dish weren't as tight as they should have been.
I wish every installer would carry a 7/16" wrench with them and use it to "snug" the cables.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

cody21 said:


> We had the same problem that started about a month ago. Receiving Intermittent dropouts and 771 errors on the LILs (99/103). The transponders were alternately 0's .. This was all professionally installed over a year ago. We went up on the roof and played with it a bit, and it actually came back for a day. Then it finally started just going out altogther for like 8 hours at a time. very frustrating. Called DTV and scheduled an $80 service call - to fix THEIR hardware mind you!! Tech guy replaced all 3 LNBs and everything is back to norma .. for now... Guess these LNBs just aren't built to last for the MPEG4s.


Losing every other transponder is a sign that voltage is not getting to the LNB. A 13V signal is used to select the odd transponders and 18V for the evens. I agree with VOS - this could have just been a bad cable connection and not a failed LNB, but since you had to pay for it, maybe the tech decided to go ahead and replace it to be proactive and give you something for your $80 other than some wrenching.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "I think" this may have just "masked" that the cables at the dish weren't as tight as they should have been.
> I wish every installer would carry a 7/16" wrench with them and use it to "snug" the cables.


Nope ... we had already been there, done that ... yes, they were loose when we first looked at them ... and tightened them down solid. Everything was fine for like 6 hours, then the dropouts came back .... LILs (99/103) ... In fact, a week later, we lost everything on 103 ... zero signal strength.. Since replaceing the LNBs, everything has been solid ... very high signal strengths on all SATs. All transponders now have a solid number (high 80's to high 90's, or even 100).


----------



## DrewM (Feb 11, 2007)

rudeney said:


> Check your signal strengths on 99c and 103c. If they are weak, it's probably alignment. If not, then maybe a reset is in orderer, including the PI on the SWM.


99 and 103 are both showing in the 30's on the even transponders, and 0 on the odd...last time this happened it was an LNB, but with the non-pen mount it could be alignment.

It's odd though...even though I can't tune in to several channels, the DVR is still getting my regular recordings of the Fox News business block this morning...but in standard def.

Whatever the case, DTV called yesterday and told me that they had a cancellation and would be here today.

Thanks for the replies...will report back with the findings.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cody21 said:


> Nope ... we had already been there, done that ... yes, they were loose when we first looked at them ... and tightened them down solid. Everything was fine for like 6 hours, then the dropouts came back .... LILs (99/103) ... In fact, a week later, we lost everything on 103 ... zero signal strength.. Since replaceing the LNBs, everything has been solid ... very high signal strengths on all SATs. All transponders now have a solid number (high 80's to high 90's, or even 100).


I hope nobody thinks I'm right every time.


----------



## DrewM (Feb 11, 2007)

Turned out to be an alignment issue. All is well.


----------



## craigb805 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm having an issue that sounds similar to these. On Saturday I did some house work and did 2 things that might have messed with something. 1. Power washed my house and hit the cover box to where everything goes, but didn't feel like anything got hit. Checked all connections. 2. Had to turn off all power to my house for a while and then turned it back on. Wondering if that caused it. I did not go back through and re plug everything. I do have a power inserter on my downstairs box. Hoping to go home and re plug those in the correct order and it fixes it. Some stations work, and others do not, shows a 771 error. Everything was fine before Saturday. Any ideas?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm having an issue that sounds similar to these. On Saturday I did some house work and did 2 things that might have messed with something. 1. Power washed my house and hit the cover box to where everything goes, but didn't feel like anything got hit. Checked all connections. 2. Had to turn off all power to my house for a while and then turned it back on. Wondering if that caused it. I did not go back through and re plug everything. I do have a power inserter on my downstairs box. Hoping to go home and re plug those in the correct order and it fixes it. Some stations work, and others do not, shows a 771 error. Everything was fine before Saturday. Any ideas?


without knowing the specifics of your system is hard to troubleshoot. but a 771 on a SWM system with HD equipment 771 usually means the dish is out of alignment


----------

